# Finally solved a no crank no start problem!



## thefiercewaffle (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys,
I just joined the forum after extracting a lot of great information from everyone on here so thank you! I finally solved my no crank no start problem and wanted to share what I did/ what it turned out to be to hopefully steer someone else in the right direction.

I bought a 1999 Sentra GXE about a week ago. For the first 2 days it ran and started excellently. On day 3 my problems began. I would turn the key and... nothing! No click no crank... nothing... I took the car over to the auto parts store and tested battery. It was declared dead and replaced with a brand new one. Car started perfectly for 2 more days. Went to pick up my girl one night and turn the key... again nothing. I was frustrated and went back to the shop after push starting the car as it would not start with a cable jump either. Battery still ok pulled starter and it failed bench test. After reasoning that was the problem replaced the starter and still no start, no click no sounds, just dash lights and nothing. Lastly we replaced the battery cables and leads. Still nada.

I finally conceded, push started it, and brought it to a mechanic. After 2 days trouble shooting, the whole time they were able to get it to start every time, it finally failed to start them too! This morning they contacted me to tell me that my security system was immobilizing the starter intermittently. This was interesting because I 
A) was not aware I even had a security system
B) was able to volt test all cables showing power was moving appropriately through all components almost every time.(Only time it didn't i replaced the cables thinking they were going bad)

I found this very interesting but wanted to post it as a reference to others facing a no start on a car they bought used. Unfortunately this was a semi expensive lesson for me, $375 in total, but I hope that turns out to be the problem. The car is starting now and haven't had problems but again it has been intermittent. Hope someone finds use of this and it saves them a nasty headache. Just because you don't know you have something doesn't mean it isn't there so when your ride wont start, be persistent and check everything!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sentra's seem to suffer from intermittant start due to the key switch. If it happens again try replacing it....search there are threads on here.


----------

